# Confused about planting



## kuriuskitten (Oct 31, 2014)

So I have setup my 39g planted (dirted) aquarium. 

I got a bunch of random plants off Ebay, and they looked in good condition. In they went.

It's only day 3, but I'm noticing most of the stem plants are developing roots above the substrate. Is this normal for stem plants?
Should I cut them and replant? (bottom stems I planted had little/no roots showing when I planted)

Also plants are melting quite a bit, which I hear is normal, but how do I know if they are just dying, and I've messed up? :fish9:

Thanks in advance. *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many plants for aquariums are grown emersed in water(only inches) as oppossed to submerged(completely in water).Often this why it takes so long for new plants to acclimate.
Look for new growth instaed of watching the old existing growth.
Don't worry about the roots.You can cut them or not will not make a big difference.


----------



## shoopuf1 (Jul 27, 2013)

kuriuskitten said:


> It's only day 3, but I'm noticing most of the stem plants are developing roots above the substrate. Is this normal for stem plants?
> Should I cut them and replant? (bottom stems I planted had little/no roots showing when I planted)
> 
> Also plants are melting quite a bit, which I hear is normal, but how do I know if they are just dying, and I've messed up?


Depending on the plant it may have root like growth that are above the substrate. If it's putting out new growth I wouldn't worry about it at this point.

As for the melting, yes the plants will go through an adjustment period in which the old growth will be shed. Are you seeing new growth at all on those plants? If so, you're fine. Sword plants are one of those that do that. Now some other plants will completely shed all their leaves before coming back. The variety of Anubias can do that.

Now, sometimes you just get a dud and the plant couldn't handle the transportation and a new tank.


----------



## kuriuskitten (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks all. I've had a few plants try and come up which drives me nuts. If they have come up and I see roots, I trim them below and replant. The rest I am leaving alone. Looked closely at all my plants and sure enough I'm seeing some tiny leaves poking out on most of them.

I think things will be even better when my upgraded lighting system arrives in a few days.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Depending on how your substrate is, the excess fertilizers (if any) could be too caustic for your plants. Typically, plants put out "water roots" when they are hunting for better places to take root, and could be indicative of poor substrate quality.

However, as stated, MOST stem plants do put out water roots, it's how they naturally propagate. Simply trimming them will help significantly.

Also, as far as stem plants go, don't let them grow any higher than you want them to. If they make it into the upper water column, the excess light at the surface will cause the plant to lose leaves at the lower stem, and they can look absolutely horrid when you trim them back.

You can counter this and the root propagation by, periodically, cutting off the new growth, cutting the existing plant at the base of the stem and throwing it out, then replanting the new growth stems. Do not uproot, or you'll disturb the substrate and could lead to a lethal nitrate/phosphate/ammonia surge in the tank.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kuriuskitten (Oct 31, 2014)

No, I'm not using CO2 and don't plan to. Is that the difference between a low tech tank and a high tech?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That, added fertilizers, and high/expensive lighting. There are shades of gray though - no two tanks are alike and there are some that are medium-tech, etc.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Remember that some of that fish excrement and food debries is also used as fertilizer. I add a little liquid kelp also. I have more of a blackwater set up, so the water can be a bit tea-colored.


----------

